# tontolaba



## pizzi

La palabra *tontolaba* viene de la costumbre de poner en los *Roscones de reyes* un *haba* y un regalo, al que le tocaba el regalo le coronaban como rey de la fiesta, y al que le tocaba el haba tenia que pagar el roscón y le llamaban el *“tonto del haba”*, de ahí viene la transformación de la palabra, unida y sin h, hasta llegar a *tontolaba*.
http://www.yaestaellisto.com/de-donde-viene-la-expresion-tontolaba/#ixzz15fWdsTKh
Vedo che questo thread è presente anche sul forum di solo spagnolo, e anche tra spagnolo ed altre lingue. Vi chiedo se vi viene in mente un'espressione simile in italiano; - il concetto di stupidotto - o peggio - è molto chiaro!
Quel che vorrei sapere è se in italiano esiste un termine con una genesi simile, e quale sia questa parola.

Grazie.

Piz​


----------



## Neuromante

Te advierto que no es una expresión totalmente consolidada. No es demasiado común.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non è facile, perché per quanto ne so io, l'unico dolce in Italia che contiene degli oggetti è l'uovo di Pasqua....

Credo che un equivalente, cambiando completamente la storia, potrebbe essere il "pesce", cioè il pesce che abbocca all'amo.
O, restando nel campo culinario, un "salame" ...


----------



## pizzi

In Toscana ho spesso sentito usare fava in un senso volgare, e per estensione, come epiteto alla persona, nel significato qui illustrato:

Dal thread *Non ho capito una fava!*



Astropolyp said:


> Ecco una buona spiegazione di alcuni dei significati di "fava", ai quali aggiungerei quello di coglione, ovvero idiota, persona molto stupida. Da notare l'espressione "la fava d'Aronne", il cui uso regala sempre grandi soddisfazioni.


 
Quindi, forse è questo il termine più vicino, anche se non è propriamente molto fine...


----------



## ursu-lab

Non mi sembra così forte, cioè così insultante come coglione. Non è esattamente lo stesso dire a uno che è un fesso ("l'ultimo paga pegno") e dirgli che è un coglione/fava... 

Comunque, come ha scritto Neuromante, non è affatto comune l'uso dell'espressione. Al contrario del dolce natalizio, che ha lo stesso successo del nostro panettone.
Un'altra curiosità: l'anno scorso, credo, hanno proibito - non so se in tutta Spagna - di vendere il roscón con i pupazzetti dentro, perché considerati pericolosi (soffocamento, ecc.). 
Alla fine saranno tutti "tontolabas" perché il "re" (o altro pupazzetto) non lo beccherà più nessuno


----------



## pizzi

ursu-lab said:


> Un'altra curiosità: l'anno scorso, credo, hanno proibito - non so se in tutta Spagna - di vendere il roscón con i pupazzetti dentro, perché considerati pericolosi (soffocamento, ecc.).


 
 Che sottrazione di poesia!


----------



## ursu-lab

pizzi said:


> Che sottrazione di poesia!



Mica tanto. Con uno di quei cosi di plastica, uno poteva pure rimetterci un dente!


----------



## gatogab

> A mí me habían explicado q venía de la expresión, “tonto de baba” el tipico que no tiene todas sus facultades, y anda cn la boca abieta y la baba colgando. Y a ido degenerando de tonto de baba, tonto-baba, tontolaba. ¿Alguien me podría decir si es cierto? Gracias.
> 
> Read more: ¿De dónde viene la expresión Tontolaba? : Ya está el listo que todo lo sabe http://www.yaestaellisto.com/de-donde-viene-la-expresion-tontolaba/#ixzz15irBA2Wl​


 
Cazzone​


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Cazzone​



Me parece demasiado fuerte. Como insulto "dado" está a la misma altura, pero como ofensa "recibida" no me parece que "tontolava" sea tan fuerte.


Haciendo memoria me doy cuenta que esta palabra sólo la he oído en series de televisión y siempre en boca de personajes adolescentes o a los que le intentan crear una personalidad "espontánea" y "juvenil". O lo que es lo mismo: Un recurso de guionistas mediocres.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti,

Potrebbe essere ?

*tontolone* *[ton-to-ló-ne]* *s.m.* (*f.* _-na_)

• fam. Persona dai riflessi lenti o tarda a capire, spec. in senso scherz.
• *Anche in funzione di agg.*: _un ragazzo t._


----------



## gatogab

Tontolaba = tonto del haba

*Haba #6*

Diciamo testolina di cazzo


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Te advierto que no es una expresión totalmente consolidada. No es demasiado común.


 
En google aparece en 13.800 páginas, algunas de las cuales con una detallada historia y definición de la palabra.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, ma non è un insulto offensivo come "test(olin)a di cazzo". 
Basta pensare che la parola trae origine dal dolce natalizio per eccellenza. 
Insomma, da scemo/fesso/allocco a "coglione" o "testa di cazzo" (che vuol dire "stronzo") c'è una bella differenza...


----------



## kreiner

"Testa di cazzo" (scusate il francesismo) mi sembra assai più forte di tontolaba.


----------



## pizzi

Metto il contesto: 

_...la prensa no ha visto con buenos ojos que un *tontolaba* de su oficina advirtiera de las preguntas que podia hacer y de las que no._

Mi sembra chiaro che al meschinello in questione sia davvero toccata in sorte la _haba del roscón_, di fronte ai giornalisti... 

Non userei termini offensivi; mi sembra vicino al concetto della _paglia più corta_, piuttosto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Un semplice "sfigato" credo che sia più che sufficiente...


----------



## Yulan

Ri-ciao a tutti,

"Testina di ravanello" o "Allocco" (l'allocco è un uccello) o "Piccione" sono definizioni che sento non dico quotidianamente, ma quasi per indicare un tontolone.


----------



## Antpax

Estoy de acuerdo y no estoy de acuerdo.



> Me parece demasiado fuerte. Como insulto "dado" está a la misma altura, pero como ofensa "recibida" no me parece que "tontolava" sea tan fuerte.



Aquí, estoy de acuerdo, "ontolaba" o "tonto del haba" no es tan fuerte como "cazzone" o "coglione" en italiano, pero sí es ofensivo.



> Haciendo memoria me doy cuenta que esta palabra sólo la he oído en series de televisión y siempre en boca de personajes adolescentes o a los que le intentan crear una personalidad "espontánea" y "juvenil". O lo que es lo mismo: Un recurso de guionistas mediocres.



En este punto, no estoy de acuerdo. No es un recurso de guionistas mediocres, por mi zona "tontolaba" es una palabra usada comúnmente, no todos los días, pero sí normal y de uso corriente.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ursu-lab

Yulan said:


> Ri-ciao a tutti,
> 
> "Testina di ravanello" o "Allocco" (l'allocco è un uccello) o "Piccione" sono definizioni che sento non dico quotidianamente, ma quasi per indicare un tontolone.



Piccione è senz'altro locale (cioè si userà in qualche città italiana in particolare), perché dalle mie parti - in dialetto parmigiano - usiamo "anatra" (nador)  col senso di "fesso". 
Neanche "test*ina* di ra*vanello*" , semmai "test*a* di ra*pa*".


----------



## Yulan

Ursu,

Sì, chiaramente anche qui si dice "testa di rapa" (credo un po' in tutta Italia), ma "testina di ravanello" (che, credo, si usi giusto nella mia provincia padana) ha una connotazione più bonaria e amichevole rispetto al classico "testa di rapa": infatti si usa sempre con il diminutivo (testina) e, pensandoci, il ravanello è a tutti gli effetti una piccola rapa. 

Ciao


----------



## pizzi

Yulan said:


> "Testina di ravanello" o "Allocco" (l'allocco è un uccello) o "Piccione" sono definizioni che sento non dico quotidianamente, ma quasi per indicare un tontolone.


 
Piccione? In Piemonte sentivo dire _paviò_, nel senso di stupidotto, ma mai il termine italiano.

In Puglia, invece, _piccione _ha un'accezione volgare, sta a definire i genitali femminili; per bellezze vistose, anche nella variante _picciunazzu_.


----------



## honeyheart

pizzi said:


> _... la prensa no ha visto con buenos ojos que un *tontolaba* de su oficina advirtiera de las preguntas que podia hacer y de las que no._


A mí me da la impresión de que la prensa no vio con buenos ojos que el anuncio lo diera ese hombre de su oficina, no porque fuera un "tonto", sino porque era "un don nadie" (que no es lo mismo).  ¿Es posible esta otra interpretación?


P.D.: 





ursu-lab said:


> Alla fine saranno tutti "tontolabas" perché il "re" (o altro pupazzetto) non lo beccherà più nessuno


Quiero creer que si no ponen más el muñequito, tampoco ponen más el haba.


----------



## pizzi

honeyheart said:


> A mí me da la impresión de que la prensa no vio con buenos ojos que el anuncio lo diera ese hombre de su oficina, no porque fuera un "tonto", sino porque era "un don nadie" (que no es lo mismo). ¿Es posible esta otra interpretación?


 
Creo que sí, me parece la manera justa de traducir el asunto, *un signor nessuno *le queda como anillo al dedo...

Muchas gracias, honeyheart!


----------



## gatogab

Cosa vi sembra  *"sciocchino"?*


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Quiero creer que si no ponen más el muñequito, tampoco ponen más el haba.



Non ne ho idea, perché comunque la fava è commestibile... 
Non so se in pasticceria te li danno a parte in modo che tu, una volta a casa, li infili dentro la ciambella assumendoti tutta la responsabilità... 



> A mí me da la impresión de que la prensa no vio con buenos ojos que el  anuncio lo diera ese hombre de su oficina, no porque fuera un "tonto",  sino porque era "un don nadie" (que no es lo mismo).



Appunto, un "pringado" (col senso che si usa in Spagna, almeno) -> uno sfigato.




gatogab said:


> Cosa vi sembra  *"sciocchino"?*



Da "testa di cXXXX" a "sciocchino"....  Una via di mezzo no?


----------



## Agró

ursu-lab said:


> Da "testa di cXXXX" a "sciocchino"....  Una via di mezzo no?



Allora _scioccazzo_, no?

Quizá os interese esto:
El rey de la faba.


----------



## ursu-lab

Agró said:


> Quizá os interese esto:
> El rey de la faba.



È molto interessante! Quindi la presenza della figurina del re è successiva e all'inizio l'unico oggetto presente era la fava. E il re era invece proprio chi trovava la fava dentro la torta.
Certo, a pensarci bene è logico, visto che la figurina del re *di plastica* non può essere certo precedente al XX secolo...


PS: carina, quella di "scioccazzo"! Ma non dare strani suggerimenti, perché poi questa parola apparirà nei risultati di google e qualcuno dirà che esiste davvero e che è usatissima!


----------



## Agró

*tontolaba*. Dícese de la persona muy tonta, muy imbécil: "Eres un tontolaba". Alfonso Reta comenta que esta voz proviene, según comunicación por escrito que recibió del Dr. Lapesa, de "tonto (del) haba", con posible influencia del "rey de la faba", con que se designaba en la Edad Media al hombre que por sorteo (de ahí "la faba", el haba empleada para sortear) tenía que hacer burlescamente de rey en una diversión.
(José María Iribarren. _Vocabulario navarro_)

Voy a contar un par de cosas de mi niñez. 

La primera es que, al contrario de lo que se ha dicho más arriba, cuando yo tenía alrededor de diez años, "tontolaba" era el peor insulto que se podía lanzar. 

La segunda cosa que quiero compartir es que yo participé, con once años, en ese sorteo. Desgraciadamente, no encontré la "faba" en el roscón; en aquella época, el Gobierno de Navarra me hubiera becado todos los estudios, incluidos los universitarios.

No tengo claro si el "tontolaba" es el niño que encuentra la "faba" (y que tiene que representar el papel de rey durante un día) o cada uno de los demás niños que se quedan (nos quedamos) con cara de tontos por no haber encontrado la dichosa haba en el pastel (la figurita de plástico es, obviamente, una mariconada moderna).


----------



## Neuromante

Hombre, Agró:
Que esa definición pone "Vocabulario navarro" ¿Al contrario que lo que se ha dicho más arriba? Más bien estás diciendo lo mismo que puse yo, o incluso algo más radical.
No solo no es común, sino que en realidad es un localismo que se está extendiendo.


Y se confirma todo lo que puse arriba, o al menos tiene muchas más posibilidades de ser cierta mi apreciación de que viene todo "vía televisión"


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Hombre, Agró:
> Que esa definición pone "Vocabulario navarro"
> (Claro, por eso la he añadido, pero sin pretender que el valor que le damos aquí sea "universal".)
> ¿Al contrario que lo que se ha dicho más arriba? Más bien estás diciendo lo mismo que puse yo, o incluso algo más radical. No solo no es común, sino que en realidad es un localismo que se está extendiendo.
> (Me ha parecido que se decía que "tontolaba" no era fuerte; creo que sí lo es, o lo era en aquellos tiempos; es cierto que no se usa mucho actualmente. He debido leer mal.)
> 
> Y se confirma todo lo que puse arriba, o al menos tiene muchas más posibilidades de ser cierta mi apreciación de que viene todo "vía televisión" (Yo no veo la televisión)


----------



## pizzi

Agró said:


> Allora _scioccazzo_, no?


 
Agró, ¡tu eres genial! (y yo también no tengo tv).

Anni fa mi era capitato di studiare le urne per le votazioni segrete di un Capitolo ecclesiastico. Ai canonici venivano dati due sacchetti, uno contenente fave, ed uno pieno di fagioli. La fava serviva a dire che si era d'accordo, il fagiolo testimoniava una posizione contraria. Il canonico stringeva nel pugno il seme, infilava la mano in una bocchetta e lo faceva cadere nell'urna, in modo che gli altri non capissero quale fosse la sua opzione. Nei verbali delle sedute erano riportati i singoli argomenti da votare, e alla fine di ciascuno di essi vi era la frase: _a chi piace dia la fava, a chi non piace dia el fasollo_.

Deduco che il termine *favore *derivi da questa prassi.


----------



## Agró

pizzi said:


> Agró, ¡tu eres genial! (Grazie)
> (y yo también no tampoco tengo tv). (tengo TV, pero no la veo; fa schifo)
> 
> Anni fa mi era capitato di studiare le urne per le votazioni segrete di un Capitolo ecclesiastico. Ai canonici venivano dati due sacchetti, uno contenente fave, ed uno pieno di fagioli. La fava serviva a dire che si era d'accordo, il fagiolo testimoniava una posizione contraria. Il canonico stringeva nel pugno il seme, infilava la mano in una bocchetta e lo faceva cadere nell'urna, in modo che gli altri non capissero quale fosse la sua opzione. Nei verbali delle sedute erano riportati i singoli argomenti da votare, e alla fine di ciascuno di essi vi era la frase: _a chi piace dia la fava, a chi non piace dia el fasollo_.
> 
> Deduco che il termine *favore *derivi da questa prassi.
> (Bella storia, ma chi sa? "Fa*v*a" in latino era "Fa*b*a, mentre "Favore" era "Fa*v*or").


----------



## Montesacro

pizzi said:


> Anni fa mi era capitato di studiare le urne per le votazioni segrete di un Capitolo ecclesiastico. Ai canonici venivano dati due sacchetti, uno contenente fave, ed uno pieno di fagioli. La fava serviva a dire che si era d'accordo, il fagiolo testimoniava una posizione contraria. Il canonico stringeva nel pugno il seme, infilava la mano in una bocchetta e lo faceva cadere nell'urna, in modo che gli altri non capissero quale fosse la sua opzione. Nei verbali delle sedute erano riportati i singoli argomenti da votare, e alla fine di ciascuno di essi vi era la frase: _a chi piace dia la fava, a chi non piace dia el fasollo_.
> 
> Deduco che il termine *favore *derivi da questa prassi.



E' un'ipotesi simpatica 
Ma totalmente infondata.
_Fava_ e _favore_ non sono correlati in alcun modo.


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Allora _scioccazzo_, no?


Óptimo "éstilo" o "idiolecto"


----------

